# Medical School



## medicalschool (Sep 27, 2014)

What skills do you think are needed in order to communicate with your patients; how do you think they are best acquired?


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

I think understanding the patients concern and what they actual expect from their doctor is the first and foremost thing a doctor should understand. It is also one of the quality skills that any doctor can possess.


----------

